# i dont get it, they wont eat...anything



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

no chicken, BeefHeart, shrimp, feeders, not even pellets. they are never hungry. they haven't eaten a big amount for about 2 months now, just now and then they will nibble on something.

if i put anythign in, IF they decide to swim to it they put in in their mouth then spit it out, its not the same type of bite they do when they are hunry. its a slow bite. when i put some feeders in about 2 weeks ago they ater about 2 of 12, and didn't even finish them off. so for 10 days they were swimming with feeders, and its not liek they ate b4 i gave them the feeders. 
i don't know what to do!?!?!
they are bout 4-5" long now, 4 of them in a a 90 gallon, 80 degrees.

also anyone know any answers to this topic i also posted?

[url="http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=0#entry100717"]http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=0#entry100717

thanks


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ive also noticed a lare decrease in the aggression that they have, and their amount of energy, they dont swim around the tank anymore, they just huddle at the bottom.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Are all of your water params ok?

What are your husbandry practices? Did they used to be a lot more active?

Kind of sounds like a dissolved oxygen problem, but without seeing and knowing the fish, it would be impossible for me to know.

The fact that they huddle on the bottom isn't anything to be concerned about, that's what they do, but if you say they're inactive after being active for you, then it might be something.

Are these foods you are feeding them the same foods they used to like?

Keep trying different foods. I've had a lot of my p's like peas. Boil them and take the skin off and throw the soft inside in and see if they like that and try other foods also.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my water parameters are just fine, the nitrAted level is high sometimes, as i only do about 2 water changes a month.
but im starting to do more as i found an easy way to do that.

my husbandry practices?

yes they used to be active, liek all fish, ive noticed odd behaviour in them now. they hate the light, when they were babies they never cared and it's always been on. then we had a power out and when i came back to turn it on they were all skittish for about 10 minutes. so now i leave it off.

dissolved oxygen problem?

the foods im giving them are the same foods, like shrimp, feeeders, BH, chicken.
i haven't really introduced any new food to them, maybe some pellets


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> my husbandry practices?


Cleaning and maintenance.

I would try cleaning once a week to see if it helps, at least for a little while.



> they hate the light, when they were babies they never cared and it's always been on. then we had a power out and when i came back to turn it on they were all skittish for about 10 minutes. so now i leave it off.


That's normal behaviour for all the p's I've ever owned. Instead of just leaving the light completely off, you could try wrapping it up in electrical tape for a dimming effect.



> dissolved oxygen problem?


Not sure if that's what it is and to tell you the truth it probaby isn't. It's too hard to tell for me unless they were my fish and I know their behaviour. I can't think of any other reason they would all of a sudden not eat and become listless like you've mentioned unless it were a water quality problem. If it were one or two fish that didn't eat anymore and acted this way, I would think internal parasites, but it's strange they all have this at the same time. Maybe you could treat for internal parasites to be safe?



> the foods im giving them are the same foods, like shrimp, feeeders, BH, chicken.
> i haven't really introduced any new food to them, maybe some pellets


Do you take the uneaten food out within 30 mins?

I honestly am stumped on this one. 
Anything I say is just reaching to try and help for the sake of helping instead of just not giving you anything to go on, so hope you understand that. If it were me, I would even do twice weekly 35% water changes for a couple weeks to see if that makes a difference. 
You mentioned you had high nitrates. This could be a problem also if it's been a prolonged exposure to it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This does sound like a water quality problem. Like HawgHunter siad though, it's tough to say from here.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heh, i have no idea.

whats this dissolved oxygen problem anyways?

i take it out, the food, adventually, like if i feed them at night i'll take the uneaten food out, which is most of it, if my pleco's didn't get at it.

ok then i'm going to start doing 1/3 water changes every other day for the next little while.

what would happen if they did have prolonged exposure to high nitrAtes? this has been going on a while.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> heh, i have no idea.
> 
> whats this dissolved oxygen problem anyways?
> 
> ...





> what would happen if they did have prolonged exposure to high nitrAtes? this has been going on a while.


They would get listless and eventually get a disease like hole in the head.

Nitrates, over 25ppm or so, aren't harmful to fish unless they are exposed to it for a length of time or a greater amount.

I'm very confused as to what to say. Let me just tell you what I would do if I was in your situation right now. This doesn't mean it would help or cure your problem, but it's the best I can do online...

Do a 30% water change every other day for a week, and treat for internal parasites. Go by the directions of the bottle before you listen to my post tho.

Then do a 35% water change twice a week for a couple months. Water changes don't need to be done twice a week in normal circumstances, but it doesn't hurt any nitrifying bacteria or the fish to do it, so might as well give them the cleanest water possible to fight anything they might be fighting. It will make them stronger.

What type of filtration do you have? If it's a carbon over-the-back, make sure you change it no later than every 3 weeks in this timespan. (You'll have to go w/o the sponge/carbon combo tho when adding chems)

I honestly don't know what else it could be other than internal parasites or water quality. I am dumbfounded here and like I said before, just reaching in the hopes of helping instead of ignoring your problem. 
I hope someone else can jump in here with the answer tho, even if they prove me wrong.

Edit: For spelling.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well thanks alot, i really appreaciate your help.

i will continue to do water changes, 25%-1/3 at about 3 times a week, for a while.
and its not hard or bothersome as most people think once you know how to syphon the water out using a hose, and putting new water in, using a hose. its takes maybe 10 minutes to syphon out and 10 to add in. and its not liek i have to stand there the whole time. i let it go slow so there is no shock.

if i dont notcied anything by the end of this week then i;ll treat them for internal parasites.

also, do you think maybe it has to do with thier surroundings? maybe the tank isn't comfortable to them? mayebe its set up a way they dont like? shuold i have a lot of open space or not? or a lot of plants?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> also, do you think maybe it has to do with thier surroundings? maybe the tank isn't comfortable to them? mayebe its set up a way they dont like? shuold i have a lot of open space or not? or a lot of plants?


I'm normally of the type to say, for the first week, give them tons of shelter and then start taking it away leaving them the bare minimum to hide. (As long as they do actually have a place to hide that is. Can't take it all away), but in this case, I would say cover the whole bottom with all the plants you can and make them feel as secure as possible for a few weeks. The less stress on them, the better for now.



> also, do you think maybe it has to do with thier surroundings? maybe the tank isn't comfortable to them?


No, I don't think that could be it. As long as you had something in there for them to hide behind, or even if you didn't, they should still eat.

Please keep us informed how it goes , good or bad, , because I have a feeling I will be learning a lot from you on this one.

Thank you. :smile:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i"ll definitly keep this thread up

i attempted to feed them again now, one of them ran up to the falling shrimp bit it, then ran back with the others while they just stayed there. they noticed it falling, but they didn't even move to it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe they got ich or you have problem with your water parameters, just my guess...!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ok my nitrate level is now within an acceptable range, im still going to do water changes though.

today i thawed out some old trout we had in the freezer. i boiled it in a pot for about 5 minutes. i ripped part of it off, and waht was different was this time when the one who always swims out to check the food, instead of him putting it in his mouth and spitting it out, he bit it, then uninterested he left.

while he was doing this the other 3 were swimming around slowly and they got to it, as they passed over it they seen the little one go for it. they also came to check it out. i noticed a lot of activity here, well A LOT mor then normal, but nothing compared to how they used to be.

anyways adventually about a piece the size of my thumb was eaten between all 4. i was totally surprised. i put another one in but they didn't touch it.

i waited a while and tried feeding them some more, they ate another thumb-size piece









the things i did defferent was move my tank around, i mmoved some plants, and put a flower pot in so they can scratch on it and my jaguar can hide.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Good to hear. If it was water quality, give them time and keep your water changes to a strict scedule. They should come around in time if that's what it was.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i put 12 feeders in 3 days ago. the last one was eaten today.
sound good right?? not really! 
when my P's finally came out to look at the goldfish, and got clode enough to eat them, they would only take a bit or two out and let the rest of him float around untill he died and i had to take them out. at first i waited, i thought maybe they would eat the ramaining, but i realised they wouldn't untill 5 head were floating around.

i tried feeding some diced ham today,they went nuts when they smelt it, they were acting all crazy, ive never see this before. then when they approached the food, they yet again just put it in their mouths, and spit it out. 
they were acting crazy for about 10 minutes. i left after they went back to huddle together.

when will these guys eat?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont think that ham is good to feed them.

ham has perservatives in it. not good for your P to eat.

only feed them raw meat that is not "prepared".


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

The same thing happen to my Ps last week....... they use to active, chasing after feeders as they are put into the tank...... finishes up their food....... however, last week they have a weak appetite.... started not finishing up their food........less active, staying at the bottom.

At first I thought it was part of growing up, as they need less food as they grow less........

However, recently, they start behaving like normal again...... very active..... frenzied during feeding......








I am not sure why?????

What a relieve though......









I hope it's just a temporary behavious with yours.... like in my case....


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i just hope they eat soon

btw, its not like they ate the ham anyways


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

its been a week since those last feeders, and i put in 30 feeders yesterday, and today there is 3 left.

they are the little feeders that they can eat in one bit, do its not much of a meal.

they chased them around all night, i watched for a long time.

its good to see them eat something, but im alfraid that after this they will not eat anything else except feeders.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

feedes are all gone, after a day i fed them soem shrimp, one of the p's started eating it, then spit it out.

after a while i realised back to same old self. they just dont want to eat


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

finally after many attempts, i finally got them eating one a basis of every other day. they even sometime rush to the food and fight over it!

what i did was try many different lighting situations.
aftera long time playign with lights, i noticed they acted and behavied differently. becasue of this they swim around now are are semi active. i still wish my P's were as happy as others around here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just give them time to get used to new foods, and keep trying. They can easily go without food for days on end, so just stop feeding them feeders, and continue to drop shrimp or whatever you want to feed them. It took my reds a week before they accepted shrimp, and now it's their staple diet, and they love it. Some fish just need more time to accept new food items then others.
Just make sure you remove uneaten remains, and keep trying...

Good luck!

oh, and one more thing: it's not unusual for piranha's to go on a hunger strike every once in a while: mine occasionally refuse to eat anything, or just tiny amount for days on end, but after a while, their appetite will return.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah but for me that eatign strike was over 2 months, and they are only about 5 months old


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the same problem as yours I have 11 red bellys and they eat like 8 to 10 small shrimp they should eat way more than this it's been going on for 2 months now I have noticed that they are not active but look healthy. So what happend with yours did they get there appetite back may be you can help me please help if you can I want to know what the problem was.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

have u tried nightcrawlers? my 5 rbp's weren't eating for about a week so i tried the nightcrawlers and they went crazy for them they love night crawlers and meal worms. and ghost shrimp


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

See post date .........Very Old ....

Emjay was a cool Kat too ..


----------



## alberto2322 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have red bellies and I always have give them shrimp. They have not eaten for like 3 days know and Im worried please help


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Check your water and such things like that.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

After reading this whole thing I would have to say don't waste your time and energy trying different foods.
They are pygos, and healthy pygos will eat meat when they're hungry.
They aren't gonna go 2 months without eating because the particular ones you have "Don't like shrimp" or "Don't care for catfish!"

IMO what you have here is either a water quality problem or internal parasite.
I would recommend doing a 50% water change every 8 hours for a couple days and make sure your water has proper filtration and areation.

Then try some white fish fillets (Catfish, tilapia).
If they don't eat then I would recommend treating for internal parasites.

Again, the problem isn't because of WHAT you're feeding.
Piranhas are not that fussy.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Piranha_Man made some points, but let me just reword them a little bit. It's true that healthy piranhas will eat meaty foods of all types. However, it's not that they are picky and won't eat the food it is because they are not used to accepting it as Jonas said. Give them time to adjust, check your water parameters, and remember piranhas need a lot of patience from their owners.


----------

